# Cab heater blower



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Does any one elses cab heater blower work intermittently?
Philk


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

mine works just fine.
what cab and year are we talking about.

cabby


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*blower*

hi Cabby, my 2000, 2003 and 2006 all had resistors that failed and left the blower working on one speed only. The system has been changed in our 2011 according to Fiat, now they all work or the all don't. I know its an earth or connection issue, but was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue and had it cured. 
Philk


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a 2009 Fiat Ducato Base.

No problems with mine


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

2007 X 250, mine works fine mate.



Eric


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

My Punt here is...... if it is only intermittent on the lower speeds its likely to be the dropper resistors contained in the blower air ducked, access is just above the fan, you'll usual find one of the connections have become open circuit, and its just a matter of resoldering it up. thats the first option..... the resistor block gets very hot and hot enough to start melting the solder.... this is caused by either the air flow is being restricted or indeed the fan motors bearings becoming tight and a matter of re lubrication and all should be better.....

this comet is not refering to the latest base but pre 2010 if i recall corectley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it is a 2011 model then take it back to the dealer you bought it from and get him to arrange it to be fixed, do not go to a fiat dealer direct.unless of course your dealer islazy or incompetent.

cabby


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*blower*

Clive, thats great input thanks, Cabby, our dealer is 150 miles away, Fiat professional 2 miles, so they have got it first.

Phil


----------



## athas (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Phil

Would be interested in finding out how you get on. I also have same problem with 2008 x250. Originally had problem early last summer but it rectified itself. On last trip for hab check before Xmas the fan stopped working again. This time its still not working.

Joe


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*heater blower*

Hi guys, we are cured.

In truth I am disappointed to find out that its the resistor pack. Ok it could be a one off, but that means we have had one on our 2000, 2003 & 2006 units. I had carried one since then and didn't need it for the 2009 Hymer, but was told by Fiat that the unit had changed on the 2011 so binned it.

Anyway, anyone within striking distance of Wigan, speak to Frank at Arnold Clarke Fiat, they are on the old Merc site in Ashton in Makerfield. They fixed it ahead of schedule have been superb.

Phil


----------

